# Virtual Memorial - Bruce County, Ontario



## Guarnere (10 Jan 2007)

The public library in Bruce County, Ontario, has a virtual memorial project dedicated to the men and women who died in service to their country. You can check out the website at www.bruceremembers.org . 

The library also produced a video/slide show for public use. The choir singing are local men. Every time they perform that number, there is not a dry eye to be seen, even among the singers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRv6CeEWJjI


----------

